# new user



## jeffcorny2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hi my name is jeffcorny2. I just joined the forum. Wanted to say hi to everyone out there. I plan on smoking 2 boston butts tomorrow for chistmas dinner. I am trying Jeff's recipe, sure sounds good. I will let everyone know how it turns out later. Thanks for the site. I am just getting into smoking meat and have alot to learn.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome Jeff, Glad to see you're starting out right in two way, #1) your using Jeff's recipe (I still need to get it) and #2) it's hard to screw up a pork butt.

There is a lot of experience and knowledge in these forums and we'll be glad to help you along the way, all you have to do is shout out.

Good luck with the butts and have a Mery Christmas.


----------



## monty (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Jeffcorny2! there is something here for everyone! "Newbie" and "old hat" alike! There are members you can learn from and members who can learn from you! Welcome to the friendliest and most informative smoking forum on the net!
Monty


----------



## hambone 2005 (Dec 26, 2005)

Hello to all Merry christmas.MY name is Hambone I live in the south.I LoveTo Barbecue all the time someone told about this forums so i had to check it out. I have some good photos of my setup if some one would tell me how to down load my photos.


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome Jeff,
You've found the right place if you want to learn. I'm getting a piece of beef ready tonight to smoke tomorrow, I accidently found what I think may be a super rub. I gotta try it out. Let us know how the 2 butts turned out that you smoked.

Mike


----------



## mikeold (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey Hambone,

I'd like to welcome you.  I'm anxious to see those pictures.

Mike


----------



## Dutch (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome Hambone,
I saw your smoker posted, awesome unit.  Welcome to the best Smoking forum on the net. I hope that you'll learn plenty from these forums and I hope that you'll share your ideas and tips.


----------



## jeffcorny2 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who welcomed me aboard your site. I really love this site. I have had it bookmarked for a couple of months and have read a lot of Jeff's articles on smoking. I got brave a few days ago and decided to get into the forum, sure am glad I did. Like I said in my first post I was going to smoke two pork butts for Christmas dinner. Well I did everything the way Jeff explained in his article and they turned out excellent. The meat was so tender and juicy it just fell off the bone. All my family went nuts with their compliments about the meat. I did not have to worry about leftovers because everyone took some home for pulled pork sandwhiches later on. Thanks again for your welcome and excellent site.

jeffcorny2


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Jeffcorney2!
     I've been out of pocket for a while but would like to add my welcome to you even if it is a bit late. Glad to hear that the butts turned out well and hope you have many more great results!! 


Fl. Bill


----------

